# Went to see a New Psychriatrist today



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Just got back and it went well. He didn’t tell me anything that I didn’t already know. Generalized Anxiety, Dissociative Disorder (Depersonalization/derealization due to anxiety) and symptoms of depression due to Dp/dr. He wants me to continue Effexor 75mg and take 0.25 of Xanax 3 times a day. I don’t know how I feel about taking Xanax 3 times a day. I told him I didn’t want to get addicted and he said “ your fear of getting addicted is what’s going to prevent you from getting addicted” ooooooooookkkkkkkkkkk.... anyways, he was much nicer than the other ones and seemed like he cared. He wants me to call him every week for a report and he even gave me his house number. I am terrified of taking Xanax 3 times a day. But what if the combination fixed whatever imbalance my brain has!!?? Decisions decisions


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> Just got back and it went well. He didn't tell me anything that I didn't already know. Generalized Anxiety, Dissociative Disorder (Depersonalization/derealization due to anxiety) and symptoms of depression due to Dp/dr. He wants me to continue Effexor 75mg and take 0.25 of Xanax 3 times a day. I don't know how I feel about taking Xanax 3 times a day. I told him I didn't want to get addicted and he said " your fear of getting addicted is what's going to prevent you from getting addicted" ooooooooookkkkkkkkkkk.... anyways, he was much nicer than the other ones and seemed like he cared. He wants me to call him every week for a report and he even gave me his house number. I am terrified of taking Xanax 3 times a day. But what if the combination fixed whatever imbalance my brain has!!?? Decisions decisions


0.25 is a small dose. Trust your doctor, they can wean you off it with a longer lasting benzo should you get too dependent on it. This is TYPICALLY what doctors will do. I would ask him point blank if he intends to taper down your dosages if you start having to take 3 mg/day or something.

0.25 is not a scary dose though.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm glad your appointment went well! I hope everything works for you and helps! My doctor refused to put me on Xanax, but then he was also the doctor who, when I asked to have my hormones tested told me "let's not get into that, there's just too many hormones to check."


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

time2wakeup said:


> "your fear of getting addicted is what's going to prevent you from getting addicted"
> 
> lol um that's not how it works? Even if you're not an addict, your brain can become dependent on any drug after just a couple weeks. Be careful with benzos - they're only meant to be taken for up to 2 weeks. Benzo withdrawal is no joke.


And that's the reason why I don't want to take it. He wants me to take it for a month. I know is a very low dose but I'm very terrified


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

time2wakeup said:


> Have you thought of taking another kind of psych med? Something that's meant to be taken long-term, like an antidepressant or something?


I am. I been taking Effexor for 4 weeks now


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Grindelwald said:


> 0.25 is a small dose. Trust your doctor, they can wean you off it with a longer lasting benzo should you get too dependent on it. This is TYPICALLY what doctors will do. I would ask him point blank if he intends to taper down your dosages if you start having to take 3 mg/day or something.
> 
> 0.25 is not a scary dose though.


He said he wants me to take this for a month. I'm so scared because of all the horror stories with Xanax. But at the same time I know people that been on Xanax for many years so I don't know. I started taking it yesterday and I hope I made the right decision. I'm terrified


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

I was on Xanax for almost 2 months. No addiction occured. But it depends on the body.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

MichaelTheAnhedonic said:


> I was on Xanax for almost 2 months. No addiction occured. But it depends on the body.


At the same dose or higher? Did it help with Dp/dr?


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

0.25-1mg. It did help with my panic attacks caused by thyroid. I don't have derealization.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hoping Cat have you taken any of the xanax yet?

And if so has it done anything to help you...

It should have worked quickly by the way...Like within an hour...If it doesnt do anything for you within about an hour of taking it you might as well be swallowing m and ms...

Xanax is a powerful drug even at such low doses and my advice would be to tread carefully....So if its doing nothing for you shortly after taking it I would suggest you drop it completely...

Also I strongly advise against looking at xanax as a long term solution...You absolutely will build a tolerance for it over time....

There is a reason why no doctor will prescribe benzos long term nowadays...Way back when, benzos were considered miracle drugs because of their wonderful fast action on anxiety symptoms....Over the years it was discovered that they required constant dosage increases in most patients to keep up the desired effects...

Short term low doses are ok....But no more than that...

And if a low dose is doing nothing for you drop it completely...


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> Hoping Cat have you taken any of the xanax yet?
> 
> And if so has it done anything to help you...
> 
> ...


It helps a lot. I feel more human when I take it and it gives me a fuck it attitude. It toned down the dream feel vision and I'm able to do more without being on paranoid/panic/anxiety mode.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just be careful with it....Your tolerance level may/will build quickly....

That fuck it attitude you talk about is your anxiety being drastically reduced....Its that exact sensation that people get addicted to...Because not only is it reducing the unnatural anxiety that is leading to your DP but it is also reducing your everyday average anxiety levels...

That is were you enter addiction territory...That feeling of not having a care in the world becomes very addictive...

We do actually need certain levels of anxiety in our lives to keep us ticking over...

Im glad your getting relief....But I actually reckon you would be much better off with a longer term solution like an SSRI which target anxiety more such as Citalopram etc (thats if your Effexor doesnt help)....It appears to me that your DP is very anxiety related because you get good relief from a Benzo...


----------

